
How Purism Works Upstream and Gives Back - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/how-purism-works-upstream-and-gives-back/
======
leshokunin
It’s great they’re being open about their efforts, and I am very excited about
my preorder.

However I have to say it feels odd that their chat app is a rebranded Matrix,
and that much of the software offering seems to be the same. Why not just use
the original?

I don’t mean to be dogmatic. After all, it’s open source, do what you want
with it. But it seems superfluous and confusing.

